# Cleaning old fishing lures



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

OK, I can't find a solution and i want to clean some old plugs, both wood and plastic. I bought a box that hadn't been opened for some time and a lot of the plugs inside had a heavy white film on them like mildew or a light mold. I can scrap it off with my finger nail and the finish is perfect but I need something I can clean them with witout damaging them. Any suggestion's from anyone? Thanks in advance....Pete


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Concerning the white residue on the plastic baits, there are a number of things you can do. The best method that works for me, is to take a hair dryer and heat up the white residue. You will then be able to use a piece of cloth to simply wipe it off. IT REALLY WORKS! You may also take Flitz, Simmichrome, etc... apply and rub with a toothbrush. WD 40 and a cloth also works.

As far as the wood baits go, FIRST MAKE SURE THERE IS NOTHING VALUABLE!! You then can apply Flitz to a cloth and GENTLY APPLY TO LURE and then GENTLY rub off with a clean cloth. Donot use any liquids on the wood baits, the age lines or cracks will let moisture get under the paint. IF IN DOUBT LEAVE THEM DIRTY! You donot want to ruin a $500 bait because of dirt. Feel free to PM me with any questions. John


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

You might try a product called AWESOME. I buy it at the dollar tree for a dollar and it works great on many items. It comes in a large spray bottle (bottle alone is worth a buck). I had a old violin that had years of crud built up on it and we tried many different products and nothing seemed to work. We tried Awesome on it and the crud started running off before we had a chance to put the bottle down. I clean my aluminum camper, white tennis shoes, kool-aid stains, oil on my driveway....just a few things.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I tried the WD 40 and a tooth brush the other day. It worked somewhat but not as good as I wanted. I ended up using a soft scrub sponge and warm water. I took all the hardware off first. The ones I'm cleaning up are all plastic but still somewhat valuable. Not doing anything to the wooden ones. Lots of time involved but they sure look pretty when they are nice and clean. Thanks for the help....Pete


----------

